# Need a solid grinder for £200



## Rollercoaster (Nov 6, 2019)

Have a budget of £200 and want a classical grinder - can be used - that will work with a Alex Duetto 2.

- stepless

-without a bin

-good looking

-stable grinding

As well as the place where to buy one from. Thank you!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rollercoaster said:


> Have a budget of £200 and want a classical grinder - can be used - that will work with a Alex Duetto 2.
> 
> - stepless
> 
> ...


 probably here...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You may be able to find a 2nd hand ex-commercial grinder within your budget. Especially if you're willing to collect.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> You may be able to find a 2nd hand ex-commercial grinder within your budget. Especially if you're willing to collect.


 you missed some of his key criteria there...

Good Looking & Doserless, oh and 200 quid, which needs to include a budget for new burrs I would think  However, I'm sure someone will leap in and provide a solution.....

P.S. I suspect he might have had visions of a brand new grinder...but forgot to mention it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> you missed some of his key criteria there...
> Good Looking & Doserless, oh and 200 quid, which needs to include a budget for new burrs I would think  However, I'm sure someone will leap in and provide a solution.....
> 
> P.S. I suspect he might have had visions of a brand new grinder...but forgot to mention it.


I never said it would be easy! The odd bargain does pop up from time to time though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> DavecUK said:
> 
> 
> > you missed some of his key criteria there...
> ...


 Especially in the LOM&H,  it's why I directed him there first.....hopefully to prevent any crushing disappointment at the budgets required.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Rollercoaster said:


> Have a budget of £200 and want a classical grinder - can be used - that will work with a Alex Duetto 2.
> 
> - stepless
> 
> ...


 I have a grinder that you may be interested in and I live in Bristol... I'll PM my phone number and some details

Cheers

Russell


----------

